# Connecting two 10W LED floodlights to one kettle lead



## justissaayman (27 Aug 2013)

Hello all

Bought two of these  10W LED SMD Warm White Floodlight Garden Outdoor Waterproof IP65 Flood Light UK | eBay

Now I would like to connect these to one kettle lead.

Is this safe? and how is this done? 

PS: Im not scared of doing electrical things, but I suck at it.


----------



## flygja (28 Aug 2013)

Only 0.99p... what a bargain. You can connect it up like any AC device, brown is live, blue is neutral, green/yellow is earth. Please make sure the kettle lead is fused and there is no exposed wiring (the brown/blue/greenyellow wires) when you're done.


----------



## justissaayman (28 Aug 2013)

So I can have two lights on one cord?

And what can I use to connect the three sets of wires with?


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Aug 2013)

If you remove the back cover theres probably a terminal block in the light. Unscrew the wire and fasten kettle lead straight into this then atatch another wire from light to light easy use a 3amp fuse in the plug not the 13amp thats in there already


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Aug 2013)

You need to also be sure that the flex can take the additional load. I prefer two cords since it gives me individual control over my lights, for instance staggering on and off to help simulate dawn and dusk a little more gently.


----------



## justissaayman (28 Aug 2013)

So you advise rather connecting 2x Kettle cords to the 2x Lights instead and connecting the kettle cords can be directly fitted to the light.


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Aug 2013)

Yes its safer than having a joint in the cable. It should be as easy as wiring a plug


----------



## justissaayman (28 Aug 2013)

Gonna open one up tomorrow and have a look at how this can be done, safely


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Aug 2013)

How did you get on...if you haven't already done it, it's relatively easy, just remove the screws and take off the top cover and all becomes apparent. I rewired mine to longer flex using chocolate block connectors, but it is probably better to do it with solder and heat shrink sleeving. This may help  flood light LED's - Page 10 scroll down to a series of images by discgo, he's dismantled one...


----------



## justissaayman (31 Aug 2013)

Troi said:


> How did you get on...if you haven't already done it, it's relatively easy, just remove the screws and take off the top cover and all becomes apparent. I rewired mine to longer flex using chocolate block connectors, but it is probably better to do it with solder and heat shrink sleeving. This may help  flood light LED's - Page 10 scroll down to a series of images by discgo, he's dismantled one...


 
Ola Troi

Thanks for that man, in the process of moving, hence my tardiness. From those pics Im getting worried as soldering is my downfall, but i might rip one open tonight as I sit in my old bed in my old flat and see what I can do. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Aug 2013)

luck...


----------



## kirk (14 Sep 2013)

Hi. I've just started a thread which I think this more or less covers .how are your plants doing.?


----------

